# Rear Axle Swap



## 68Temp (Jun 20, 2012)

Frame up restoration of a 68 Tempest Custom. Would like to swap out the original rear axle for a posi - will a 71 chevy posi fit?


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

What is the 71 posi from?
Russ


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

entire axle from any 65-72 A body, yes. if just the carrier, then it depends.


----------

